# Faith in humanity +1



## Phantom (Oct 30, 2014)

What's the nicest thing anyone's ever done for you? I'm talking someone going out of their way to do something for you. Something you did not expect. 

I'm not just talking family, friends or significant others here. I'm talking strangers on the street, people you meet in everyday situations. 

What's the nicest thing you've seen someone do for someone else? Not including things read on the news or seen on the internet. Real life only. 

I have a lot of instances, but one cool one was where I was going to the movies by myself just to get out of the house. When I grabbed my debit card to pay, the teller said that someone had come in twenty minutes before me and paid for my ticket. They literally had left a twenty on the counter, said it was to pay for whomever came in next. The only stipulation was that I pass the kindness on to someone else. 

I mean we see things everyday that we miss because we really aren't paying attention to the people around us. Letting someone take your seat on the bus, holding a door open for someone. A simple hello. What are some of those simple things that you always do? 

And brag. What's the nicest thing you've ever done for someone? Have you gone out of your way to help a person in need? A friend or even a stranger?


----------



## Autumn (Oct 30, 2014)

I was in New York fucking City on a school trip when I was 13 and I was carrying my cell phone, debit card and cash in an iPod case on a lanyard around my neck. I stepped off a curb and the shock caused the lanyard to break and the case to fall. I had no idea this happened until a few steps later a lady tapped my shoulder and told me I'd dropped the case, handing it back to me. In New York City. Where there are always a shitton of people on the streets and it's impossible to see anything.

As for me... well I started the tradition among my friends of baking cakes for friends and then unexpectedly showing up at their house with said cake when they're having a shitty day.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Oct 30, 2014)

I was sitting outside the public library, waiting for it to open so I could go inside and study. I guess I looked lonely or something because this old man came up to me with a bracelet and asked if he could try to fit it on my wrist. Odd request, but whatever, I let him. After putting it on, he stepped back and said "oh look, it fits. Keep it. It's your's. Happy Valentine's day."

I hadn't even remembered it was Valentine's day.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 30, 2014)

Quite possibly a man on the New Delhi metro giving up his seat for me when I was very ill. This will make sense if you have ever been on the New Delhi metro.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 30, 2014)

Altissimo said:


> As for me... well I started the tradition among my friends of baking cakes for friends and then unexpectedly showing up at their house with said cake when they're having a shitty day.


I should steal this idea.

In fact, everyone should.


----------

